# Projekt oder Bibliothek nicht gefunden!



## jessy_musik (24. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Möchte mein Programm auf einem anderen Rechner abspielen. Jedoch kennt der Rechner die Date-Funktion und die Chr-Funktion nicht. In welcher Bibliothek stehen die denn? wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Shakie (25. November 2004)

Die Date-Funktion ist Mitgleid der VBA-Bibliothek, welche in der Datei *MSVBVM60.DLL*gespeichert ist. Das gleiche gilt für die Chr-Funktion (kannst du alles im Objektkatalog nachgucken --> F2).
Kopier einfach alle Dateien, die du als Verweise eingebunden hast auf den anderen Computer, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## RapID23o5 (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich hatte dieses Problem nun auch schon des öfteren!

 Wenn ich mein Programm von der Firma über meinen pers. WebServer auf meinen Home Rechner schiebe. Ich arbeite zuhause meistens noch etwas weiter. Aber wenn ich das Projekt @ home zu öffnen versuche...
 Da sagt der nette VB-Interpreter: Date, Chr, Left, Right, Mid etc. Funktionen nicht gefunden usw.

 Mittlerweile löse ich das Problem einfach, indem ich die 'Date' Funktion markiere, einmal Rechts Klick -> Definition; Daraufhin öffnet VB den Object Katalog und stellt die Verweise, meines erachtens, einfach neu her  und tada alle Funktionen wieder Funktionstüchtig ... Vieleicht hilft das ja jemandem!


----------



## Shakie (25. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm...das könnte ja fast ein ähnliches Problem sein, wie ich es selber des öfteren habe...
Also in einem Projekte benutze ich die Circle-Funktion auf einer PictureBox. Manchmal, wenn ich etwas neuen Code geschrieben habe, dann sagt er einfach: "Fehler beim Kompilieren. Erwartet: Ausdruck" obwohl alles wichtige angegeben ist. Daraufhin setze ich die Zeile als Kommentar, kompiliere einmal, setze die Zeile wieder als Code-Anweisung und kompiliere nochmal. Dann geht es wieder!


----------

